# 2017 big game application guide book



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here it is: https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2017_pdfs/2017_biggameapp_low.pdf


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the first 'biggy'.

Age requirement change for kids.

Are you old enough?
Utah Code § 23-19-22
To hunt big game in Utah, you must be at
least 12 years old.
Utah passed a new law in 2016 that sets
a minimum application age for all big game
permits.
Starting this year, if you are least 11 years
old, you can apply for or obtain any big game
permits for which you are eligible, including
limited-entry and once-in-a-lifetime permits.
Any 11-year-olds who apply must be 12 by
Dec. 31, 2017.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Interesting 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Totally decimated the loophole ha ha 

Evaluate everyone's first choice, then second choice, then third choice, then fourth choice, then fifth choice and then you lose your points no matter what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks, Goof.

I am giving up on Utah for hunting however.

They (the DFW) make you wait too long (in terms of years to accrue points) and waste your money in the meantime.

I will concentrate on Idaho instead.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2nd big change, GS deer points,

Preference point changes: The Utah
Wildlife Board has approved changes to the
preference point system for general-season
buck deer hunts. Starting this year, if you draw
a general-season buck deer permit—even if
it was your second through fifth choice—you
will lose your preference points. For details, see
the article on page 28.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Karl said:


> Thanks, Goof.
> 
> I am giving up on Utah for hunting however.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Here's the first 'biggy'.
> 
> Age requirement change for kids.
> 
> ...


So I know they used to require you 14 for LE/OIL. But wasn't the old age rule for general season tags that 11 year old could apply, but had to be 12 by the hunt dates?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just looked it up. The next part not quoted above still states you must be 12 to hunt.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, so quick question about the age requirement...

My son's birthday is January 2 and let's assume he'll turn 12 in 2018. Could he apply for one of the January antlerless tags? The way the code reads he won't be 12 yet by Dec 31 but he will turn 12 while the season is open.

Does that mean he could legally hunt because he'd be 12 when the hunt is open, but not old enough qualify to apply?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not old enough to apply. But it seems you could mentor a tag to him after his birthday.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

when I started to hunt it was 16 to buy a tag, I turned 16 1 month after the hunt (dec 7) but could not hunt till the following year.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> 2nd big change, GS deer points,
> 
> Preference point changes: The Utah
> Wildlife Board has approved changes to the
> ...


It's this for real? So they did close the loophole?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

nelsonccc said:


> *It's this for real? So they did close the loophole?*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They closed the loop hole and basically made the whole state Limited Entry by making you use your points if you draw any choice.

It should still be if you draw your second choice you don't loose your points. However the second choice should never draw before the first choice areas like what happened with the loop hole. 

Can you say fubar!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> They closed the loop hole and basically made the whole state Limited Entry by making you use your points if you draw any choice.
> 
> It should still be if you draw your second choice you don't loose your points. However the second choice should never draw before the first choice areas like what happened with the loop hole.
> 
> ...


I imagine the route to go now, is to only put one choice on the application and wait for the left overs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I imagine the route to go now, is to only put one choice on the application and wait for the left overs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.

I'm guessing there will be ALOT of leftovers.
And it wont take any points to get them!

The new 'loophole" just began.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> They closed the loop hole and basically made the whole state Limited Entry by making you use your points if you draw any choice.
> 
> It should still be if you draw your second choice you don't loose your points. However the second choice should never draw before the first choice areas like what happened with the loop hole.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I thought that would be what they did when they closed the loophole. All they had to do was keep it like you said where you would never draw your 2nd choice over someone's 1st choice but if you didn't draw your first choice your still get a preference point.

This will REALLY change things this year. Should be very interesting. Definately changes what I would do.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

This doesnt change what I am doing this year, but it will next year after I burn my points!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm guessing there will be ALOT of leftovers.
> And it wont take any points to get them!
> ...


I think a second draw will be the route next year. A leftover draw like the one Wyoming implemented this year.

It will be another way to get another $10 application fee from hunters scrambling to hunt.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One of the best cover photos I've seen on an App Guidebook in a long, long time.

Are the Deer points they are referring to the preference points or the bonus points? Can I still put my son in for the Henry's so he gets a point each year or will getting a GS Deer tag take all his points away?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm guessing there will be ALOT of leftovers.
> And it wont take any points to get them!
> ...


that not going to be a loop hole. you got to take your chance of getting a left over tag and hoping there one left over. Im glad they passed that. Now I can get a chance at my area every year. not every other year or longer because some one has 5 points and draws in front of me because they got more points and it there 2nd choice.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> One of the best cover photos I've seen on an App Guidebook in a long, long time.
> 
> Are the Deer points they are referring to the preference points or the bonus points? Can I still put my son in for the Henry's so he gets a point each year or will getting a GS Deer tag take all his points away?


Gs is total differnt then the Henry's. Yes you can still buy him a Le deer point for the Henry's and put him in for GS deer tag and if he draws the GS deer tag he will still get a point for the Henry's tag. two different draws.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

dkhntrdstn said:


> that not going to be a loop hole. you got to take your chance of getting a left over tag and hoping there one left over. Im glad they passed that. Now I can get a chance at my area every year. not every other year or longer because some one has 5 points and draws in front of me because they got more points and it there 2nd choice.


I do not know how much that will change given the reported numbers from the last four years.

Less than 10% of the tags went 2nd-5th choice.

I imagine that Box Elder will have more leftovers, but I do not know how many each unit would have.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> that not going to be a loop hole.


I agree dkh, not so much a loophole.
More of a way a guy can still accumulate PP and hunt GS deer every year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been one that was outspoken on the "loophole" and wanted it changed to how they did it. I just believe that if you're going to have a point system, if you draw a tag, you should lose your points, even if it was your second choice. You can disagree with that, but it's how I feel.

That said, I have zero issue with people doing what goofy is talking about. If you want to collect PP by still putting in for Thousand Lakes every year and taking your chances with a leftover tag to still hunt GS deer while keeping your points, I'm 100% okay with that. But one won't be able to complain if they don't get one of the leftover tags if that is the game they choose to play.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

^^

I like what Vanilla said.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I have been one that was outspoken on the "loophole" and wanted it changed to how they did it. I just believe that if you're going to have a point system, if you draw a tag, you should lose your points, even if it was your second choice. You can disagree with that, but it's how I feel.


+1 fully agree.

Gen deer is a preference system... ie: preference is given to people who have gone the longest without a deer tag. It was always meant to be a system that moved the largest amount of hunters through the system as quickly as possible. Its now restored to that initial concept.

-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I agree dkh, not so much a loophole.
> More of a way a guy can still accumulate PP and hunt GS deer every year.


true. but they wont be hunting there main unit every year. that my point. i have hunted gs deer the last three years maybe even four years this year.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm planning on having at least 2 choices on my application maybe 3 if I decide. Because I could care less if I draw rifle or muzzle loader and would be happy to lose points on a 2nd choice


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I am glad they closed it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> true. but they wont be hunting there main unit every year. that my point. i have hunted gs deer the last three years maybe even four years this year.


Back when it was first implemented, people who wanted southern tags weren't getting their main unit every year either... but those that had gone the longest without a tag had first dibs on one. Southern was a 2.5 year wait when Opt 2 came along.

-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Back when it was first implemented, people who wanted southern tags weren't getting their main unit every year either... but those that had gone the longest without a tag had first dibs on one. Southern was a 2.5 year wait when Opt 2 came along.
> 
> -DallanC


yes it was a 2.5 year to draw. I know people that would draw it about every other year and they only put in for one unit and one hunt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I drew Southern every year I put in for it. But I have a lifetime license. 

I digress.... :smile:


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I drew Southern every year I put in for it. But I have a lifetime license.
> 
> I digress.... :smile:


ohhhhhhh, there is another loophole (cough, cough) that needs to be closed, "Those lifetime license hunters are getting first crack before I get a chance to draw, cuz I wasn't around when they sold them......so it is not fair"

The above is purely sarcasm and for the record I didn't buy a lifetime license as I was serving in Europe at the time......


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I was less than a year old when I got my lifetime! I have many years of hunting ahead of me!


----------

